# 7/30/16 to 8/6/16, Hawaii Waikiki Hilton HGVC Lagoon Tower Beach Front



## TSxChange (Jun 16, 2016)

Resort
Property:Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Island of Oahu, Hawaii 
2003 KALIA ROAD
LAGOON TOWER
HONOLULU, HI 96815

Unit Type:Studio
Check-in Date: Saturday, July 30, 2016
Check-out Date: Saturday, August 6, 2016

Number of Adults:2 (Adults + children cannot exceed Unit Type occupancy of 2)

Please see link for more info on resort: http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/hawaii/lagoon-tower-hgvc/

$100/night max or best offer. $700 total but willing to accept reasonable offers. Thanks.


----------



## drnd (Jun 20, 2016)

sent you a private email


----------



## SteveD (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent you a PM

Steved


----------



## skylerlee (Jul 2, 2016)

Just got back from here. GORGEOUS!! If you can take it this is a deal!!
Best of luck.  Ruth


----------

